# Moving The Background image in Dreamweaver



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello,

When I insert a background, I have an option to set it to repeat, repeat-y, repeat-x, etc... but I can't figure out how to drag and drop or somehow else set the image where I need it to be. Does this fall under using layers or am I missing something?

I tried experimenting with layers, but they always cover up my text, even when I mess with the Z-index. Can someone set me straight with this?

Thank You


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Do you mean set a background image on a menu or text box <div>??


----------



## zellerscrossing (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm thinking I may need to be using a layer, but I cant get it go behind my text. Either that or be able to move my background image. It's driving me crazy because I can't think of any other way to describe it, but I am learning more everyday...this is just escaping me (even though background images on websites are very very common....)

....to reply to your question; I don't think I need to set it on a menu or text box..


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

try

background-image:url(../link/to/image);
background-repeat: no-repeat;

and that would be under CSS style such as #menu


----------

